# Fake doves on sale for $1.88 at Walmart



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

They look almost identical to a life-size pigeon so I got two of them, one for G2 & one for G3, they are in there having a ball with them, lots of cooing and dancing and pacing back and forth in front of the things. Tail pecking them and trying to push the things around theri cage. They haven't had this much fun with any toy since the they got their plush toy ducks. 

NAB


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Any chance of a photo?

Cynthia


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Left my camera at work*

I'll try to get something Monday when I get home from work.

NAB


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Which department are they in Nab?

Feather


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I want some too for Tigeon  

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'll have to run out to our local Wal Mart and see if they have any.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

What? I just see that I am now a "matriarch"  But I am only 44!  

Suz.
P.S. I love to be 44, in French it is quarante-quatre, or quatre quatre. There is a joke about 444 and a chicken's "cot cot cot"... So my age is "cot cot"


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poulette said:


> What? I just see that I am now a "matriarch"  But I am only 44!
> 
> Suz.
> P.S. I love to be 44, in French it is quarante-quatre, or quatre quatre. There is a joke about 444 and a chicken's "cot cot cot"... So my age is "cot cot"



Congratulations on becoming a matriarch. 44 is not bad, sounds great in french.

Reti


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I think we've fallen in love?*

After a great deal of pecking, dancing, cooing etc. we have settled down and I think have adopted the new dove as a girlfriend? What you can't quite see in the photo is G3 has his wing over the little dove's back. The plastic doves are in the sporting goods department they were on sale for $1.88.

NAB


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

thank you for let us know about this great buy!
I will go to Wallmart today ,to check out if they have it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi NAB,

That is an adorable picture, and I would love to see a pic with G3's wing over her. How cute!  

Thanks for the picture and information.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I went to our local Wal Mart today, and remembered to check out the hunting dept (finally)...I keep forgetting...., and sure enough I found the doves. They are pretty big for doves and just as NAB said they were. They clip on with close-pin on the bottom.

I'd like to decorate a huge Christmas tree with them this year as well as with other decorations. I wish they had some white ones too. 


Well... since they seem to have them at our stores, they are probably stocked at all the Wal Marts, so don't hesitate to go look now!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I guess I will be going to Walmart.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Guess I MUST go to Walmart today..

Your tree will look fabulous Treesa, will have to come and see it.
I probably won't have a tree this year since Moki, my asthmatic cat almost died from it last year.

Reti


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Went to Walmart and got some doves ($1.88), bought 5.
Kippy and Splash just stood by their nest box and looked at it in awe. With all the stuff I put in their cage, they probably think I just went over the edge.
Jack (my avatar) the one with the scissored beak (no beak as a defense) charges it and then jumps back with his wing up. Not sure if that dove is a good idea for him, maybe it might mellow him out. 
We also put a couple on a dead branch in our tree in the back yard. Walmarts going to wonder why their sales on decoy doves have gone up.

Thank you NAB for the heads up


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I went to 3 differents wallmart and they don't have any in TORONTO CANADA.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Karla,

I couldn't find them at my local Walmart either....I'll have to look again, tho, just in case. It might depend on whether your area is the type that would support a larger sporting goods section...the section in my local store is not that big.

Linda


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Lin Hansen said:


> Karla,
> 
> I couldn't find them at my local Walmart either....I'll have to look again, tho, just in case. It might depend on whether your area is the type that would support a larger sporting goods section...the section in my local store is not that big.
> 
> Linda


Yes, you are right 
I went to the biggest walmart in canada, (that is what they claimed to be) .
Anyway I am happy for everyone else they got them  
Karla


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

nabisho said:


> After a great deal of pecking, dancing, cooing etc. we have settled down and I think have adopted the new dove as a girlfriend? What you can't quite see in the photo is G3 has his wing over the little dove's back. The plastic doves are in the sporting goods department they were on sale for $1.88.
> 
> NAB



Oh my! - that has to be one of the cutest pictures that I've seen lately. He looks so proud and so protective  

Michelle.


----------

